
Cisco iOS and iOS XE Software Smart Install Remote Code Execution Vulnerability - based2
https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20180328-smi2
======
p0cc
This title is wrong. Cisco makes IOS while Apple makes iOS. Note the
capitalization. Apple actually licenses the iOS trademark from Cisco.

